# Castile Soap Recipe



## mamatomany

I would love to make the loofa sponge filled with castile soap - and my feet could surely use it  CAn someone post directions and a castile soap recipe for me? Thanks so much


----------



## Kalne

I have never done the loofa soaps but true castille is just 100% olive oil. If you want to keep with that just plug in the amount you want to make into a lye calculator. I have done it with a 40% lye solution because it does take a long time to trace and cure.


----------



## MiaBella Farm

Here is the one I use and it soaps perfectly EVERY TIME!

Basic Olive recipe 
100 oz olive oil 
12 oz Lye
16 oz fluid (I use 12 oz water mixed with Lye, then 4 oz goat milk at emulsion)
4 oz scent 

Luffah scrub recipe 
Olive oil recipe 
2 oz Eucalyptus blend essential oil 
1/4 cup parsley powder
1/4 cup green tea 
1 tbs kelp powder 
1 tbs lemongrass powder 
1tbs eucalyptus powder 

Eucalyptus blend essential oil:
2 parts eucalyptus 
1 part lemongrass 
1 part tea tree oil 
1 part peppermint oil 

I remove this soap from my mold after 24 hours, sometimes 36 hours and then hubby has to cut it on the table saw because my "Tank" will not cut it!


----------



## mamatomany

Michelle, thank you so much for sharing your recipes. Qeustion, what type of olive oil do you use? I take it all the extra stuff, powders and what not are added when the scent is added. Where do you get the loofah sponges, although i have been reading you can grown them selves! And all the powder stuff, geez, I didn't even know you can get this stuff...


----------



## MiaBella Farm

I use 100% Olive Oil from Sam's...just picked up some today for $12.87 for 101 oz...it is normally about $16 - $18!!!

I add all the powders and stuff before the scent...the scent is the last to go in just before I pour.

I bought a bunch of Loofahs from our local 99 cent store before they went out of business and now I am growing my own...and do they ever grow!

Go to www.Herbalcom.com to buy all the powders and green tea. I got all of me Essential Oils from www.thesage.com


----------



## icboers

How many bars does the above recipe make? Also is it the same as the Goats milk soap everyone is talking about or is it different? If it not then whats the difference?

Karla


----------



## MiaBella Farm

I usually get about 32, 1 inch bars from that recipe.

I am not sure what you mean about the Goats Milk Soap everyone is talking about...who is "everyone"?

Others that make this bar do not add goat milk to it, I do...my customers love it! It is one of my top sellers.


----------



## icboers

Sorry I meant the wal-mart recipe. What is the difference as far as making it and also the hardness of the bars compared to the wal-mart recipe.

I am new to this and I am thinking of making some from this recipe but don't have a clue where to start! Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Karla


----------



## MiaBella Farm

Well, the Walmart recipe uses several different oils whereas this one only uses Olive Oil.
The Walmart recipe will give you a harder bar. The Castile Soap or 100% Olive Oil bar is not as hard.

You should probably start out using the Walmart recipe, then go from there...put your butters & oils in soap calculator such as:
www.thesage.com

Does that help?


----------



## icboers

Yes. I would like to try the wal-mart recipe but I do not want to use lard in my soap, and I am also on a budget. I thought it might be cheaper to make one with just olive oil.

Karla


----------



## Guest

Karla, you can sub the lard for palm oil, Please remember to put thru a soap cal first tho..
Barb


----------



## mamatomany

What are people subbing the shea for? The Lard too?


----------

